# anyone in arizonia?



## haley's love (Apr 11, 2008)

hey if anyone lives in arizonia talk to me so we could meet up.


----------



## haley's love (Apr 11, 2008)

*shadow 4rm haley's love would like2know!*

:crossfing:wavey:


haley's love said:


> hey if anyone lives in arizonia talk to me so we could meet up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## *~*2Blondes*~* (Nov 29, 2007)

Where in Arizona are you? We are in Northeast Phoenix


----------



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

I am in Chandler, AZ.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You all are so lucky!! 
I love Arizona!! Wish I lived there!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have a member here that hasnt been on to much lately name Kerribear's golden kids that lives in Arizona.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kerri here. I too am in Az. 
Would love to have a meet up?
I am in Apache Junction, east of Mesa.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

bumping for the arizoinas to see....


----------

